# Gooey discord rp ( NSFW, 18+ )



## HellaScoop (Sep 28, 2019)

Did you ever wanted to rp a scenario with an alien ship crashing in your yard and making intergalactical exchange with an goo alien? Or maybe have an icecream monster make deliveries to you?

The general idea is mostly inflation and other related shenanigans, no preference for species ( can be human, can be an anthro cat, etc. ) or gender. All that I ask is that the character and you are of age.

Please PM for more details/planning and eventual discord exchange if you're interested. I'd prefer one on one and if theres more then on-line rp coming forth, thank you in advance.


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey! You still looking for rps! I'd love to play with you given the chance!
If  you want an active user, I'm your fox!
Lastly if my discord has problems letting you send the friend request, let me know


----------



## HellaScoop (Sep 29, 2019)

Flame ZaFoxy said:


> Hey! You still looking for rps! I'd love to play with you given the chance!
> If  you want an active user, I'm your fox!
> Lastly if my discord has problems letting you send the friend request, let me know
> 
> Discord: Axel Redtail #9250



Sent!


----------



## Flame ZaFoxy (Sep 29, 2019)

Accepted your request and msg'd you on discord


----------



## srsishere (Oct 20, 2019)

If you're still looking for RP partners, my discord is srsishere #6626


----------



## HellaScoop (Oct 21, 2019)

srsishere said:


> If you're still looking for RP partners, my discord is srsishere #6626



Sent a request, currently a bit busier though due to work.


----------



## Frostiefoxie (Dec 23, 2019)

Hey if you’re still interested I’d love to try!


----------

